# Ram Mount



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Anybody looking for a way to hold the iPod or GPS ... These mounts are the way to go. I use my iPhone for the stereo , also use the life proof case. I love this set up, clean fast and simple.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I got one of those for my I pods, plus the otter box, they are SUPA nice!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah...great mounts. I use Ram Mounts for all my camera mount points and GPS. Great products. I hadn't though of catching the bars from under there though...good idea.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Yeah...great mounts. I use Ram Mounts for all my camera mount points and GPS. Great products. I hadn't though of catching the bars from under there though...good idea.


Do you use them for a go pro by chance? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

browland said:


> Do you use them for a go pro by chance?


 
I use a Contour but lots of people use them with their GoPros. They have a setup for about anything.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i hope that life proof case is water prooof cause we going to test it out .. clean setup by the way


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> i hope that life proof case is water prooof cause we going to test it out .. clean setup by the way


I have ops checked it a few times and so far it's proven to be water proof. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

*gopro with ram mount*

vid was shot in 720 I [ame="http://s488.photobucket.com/albums/rr241/06brute/?action=view&current=009-2.mp4"]







[/ame]think not hd, uploaded on photobucket but lost quality of vid


----------

